# Your Favorite Color



## Sgt_Gath (Nov 13, 2014)

For me? I'd say the below shade of orange.







I've always been partial to cherry or scarlet red as well, however.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

Forest Green.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> For me? I'd say the below shade of orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like most colors, depending upon my mood for clothing, etc.  I really love pink and lilac though.  I know they're girly, but I can't help it!  I like those colors!   

Lilac






Pink


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > For me? I'd say the below shade of orange.
> ...



Nothing wrong with "girly" when you're a girl!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Yes, but I meant "little girl" girly.    I never outgrew those pretty pastel colors that I so loved in middle school!  Lol!


----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)

​Red and Black have been my favorite colors since childhood...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't have a favorite color until I was 40. I remember being asked as a little kid- so what's you're favorite color? I thought what a dumb-ass question.


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2014)

Blue !!!

and whithin shades of blue ...cornflower blue.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine is blue mostly darker shades but where gradients highlight the darkness


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

Yaller.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I didn't have a favorite color until I was 40. I remember being asked as a little kid- so what's you're favorite color? I thought what a dumb-ass question.



I actually like many different colors. It all depends on what it is for (clothing, furnishings, etc).  I just think the colors I posted earlier are the prettiest, but I wouldn't want my house to be pink and purple.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't have a favorite color until I was 40. I remember being asked as a little kid- so what's you're favorite color? I thought what a dumb-ass question.
> ...


The house I grew up in was a pale pink.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Well, I was kind of referring to interior design.    It's kind of pretty I suppose, but just a bit too much with the pink.  Lol.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 24, 2014)

I think that pink doth stink.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I think that pink doth stink.



That's racist.  I'm pink!


----------



## April (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2014)

Green Chrome....


----------



## rdean (Dec 19, 2014)

Glitter is my favorite color.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2014)

Rust ^





Hunter Green ^






Burgundy ^






Gold ^

These are my color pallets in my house and car.


----------



## rdean (Dec 20, 2014)

My second favorite is "sparkle".


----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Dec 22, 2014)

Oddly enough, pink.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine:


----------

